# [ 2008 ] El Cid Vacation Club?



## ace2000

Are there any members of the El Cid Vacation Club out there?  Especially ones that have converted Fairfield points.

First, how do you like it?  I have purchased a resale contract for 300K FF points, and now I've found out that it's not FF points, but El Cid VC points.  Haven't closed on it though.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Deer Path

Our first purchase of FF points was with EL Cid in Mazatlan.  
We go to El Cid in Mazatlan every year and when we were there a few years ago just after they decided to have the El Cid Vacation Club we and my husbands cousin (who also had 300,000 FF pts. thro El Cid) decided to put our points together and change to ECVC.  They made it attractive to us and it has worked out great. By putting points together it made us VIP Gold.  ECVC also gave us a CidShares Platinium card(actually when we bought the FF PTs.) It gives us 25% off everything through them when we are there.

We have used them at El Cid Marina Riveria Maya (Jan.07); El Cid Marina in Mazatlan (Mar.07) and at La Ceiba in Cozumel (Jan. 08). We really loved La Ceiba and will go back next year. We are booked into El Cid Marina in Mazatlan for March this year also. So far it has worked out very well for us.

With ECVC you can put your leftover points into the following year at the end of your year for another year.  FF will only let you put them into the following year if you do it before your year starts.  This has really been nice.

All in all we are happy with ECVC. If you ever having any questions I will be willing to answer.
We do also have FF with another timeshare that we had before and finally converted to points.

Good luck,
Judy


----------



## ace2000

How does your existing FF account work with the ECVC account points?  In other words, I purchased 300K points... will they combine with my other account?  have you ever tried to rent them out?  

If the FF points were converted to ECVC points does that mean they are of higher value in some way?

Thank you for responding!

Scott


----------



## donnaval

Scott--I purchased some El Cid FF points on Ebay last year.  They are just added into my Wyndham account and work just like the regular points.  The MFs are collected by Wyndham along with my other MFs.  However, although the points show up in the "points status" page of my Wyndham online account, the ownership does not show up on the "contracts" (or whatever that other page is called).  

Actually, I wish I knew more about the El Cid aspect of these points!  The seller (a resale company) didn't know beans about El Cid, and when I called El Cid I just kept getting switched around to various people who didn't seem to understand why I didn't understand the system.


----------



## ace2000

donnaval said:


> Scott--I purchased some El Cid FF points on Ebay last year.  They are just added into my Wyndham account and work just like the regular points.  The MFs are collected by Wyndham along with my other MFs.  However, although the points show up in the "points status" page of my Wyndham online account, the ownership does not show up on the "contracts" (or whatever that other page is called).
> 
> Actually, I wish I knew more about the El Cid aspect of these points!  The seller (a resale company) didn't know beans about El Cid, and when I called El Cid I just kept getting switched around to various people who didn't seem to understand why I didn't understand the system.



Were these El Cid FF points or were they converted to the El Vacation Club points?


----------



## donnaval

Mine are El Cid FF points.

The points are deposited directly into my Wyndham account where they are indistinguishable from my regular Wyndham points.

I also have to say that El Cid telemarketers are a pain.  They call a lot and I can almost never understand what they are saying.  I did have one call the other day who I could understand--they are soliciting names and address of friends and relatives so they can "give" them free vacations.:rofl:


----------



## In The Pink

I’m also a member of the El Cid Vacations Club, but directly through them, not FF.   Judy (Deer Path) has been a big help to me when I have questions nobody else here can answer.    Donna, it sounds like since your points are in your Wyndham account you may have a better deal than I actually do.  I have to go through El Cid for everything.  I can’t even access RCI.  I have to call El Cid and let them check everything for me…. Which means one resort at a time.  We’ve only been members for a year so we haven’t even used our week yet because we’ve been using the bonus weeks they gave us, but we were at El Cid La Ceiba in Cozumel when we signed and it was a very nice place.  Judy I'm VERY glad to hear you enjoyed your stay there!  It has been getting really good reviews.

Ace, I can use my El Cid points at FF (but not Wyndham) resorts without a transfer fee.  I am told that if I purchased FF points I would be able to combine them.  They also have a points for deposit program so you can deposit a week (not points) and earn ECVC points.  I really do think it's a good program, it just frustrates me not to be able to deal directly with RCI; but I'm told there are other clubs like that also.  

I haven’t had any sales calls, from El Cid.  

To learn more about ECVC, if you haven’t yet been to the website, you may find it helpful.  It’s www.elcidvacationsclub.com.  Don’t forget the “s”.


----------



## ace2000

Marla,

Thanks for the reply.  How do you know which resorts are available through FF?    

Do you know where I can get a list?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## In The Pink

I was given an internal exchange directory.  If you buy this, you should be sure to ask the seller to provide you with all such information they were provided.  You may or may not get it, but you should at least ask.

I can't duplicate the points schedule, but the resorts are:
FF Branson at Mountain Vista
FF Fort Lauderdale at the Fairways of Palm-Aire
FF Las Vegas at Grand Desert
FF Orlando at Cypress Palms
FF Pagosa
FF Williamsburg at Kingsgate
FF Bay
FF Daytona Beach at Ocean Walk
FF Destin at Majestic Sun
Dolphin's Cove Resort
FF Durango
FF Flagstaff
FF Fort Lauderdale at Santa Barbara
FF Fort Lauderdale at Sea Gardens
FF Glade
FF Harbour
FF Hawaii at Kona Hawaiian Resort
FF Hawaii at Royal Sea Cliff
Mauna Loa Village
FF Mountains
FF Myrtle Beach at Ocean Blvd
FF Myrtle Beach at Sea Watch Plantation
FF Myrtle Beach at Westwinds
FF Nashville
FF Newport at Long Wharf Resort
FF Ocean Ridge
FF Orlando at Bonnet Creek Resort
Orlando Int'l Resort Club
FF Plantation
FF Sapphire Valley
FF Sedona
FF Smokey Mountains
FF Washington DC at Old Town Alexandria
FF Williamsburg at Governor's Green
FF Williamsburg at Patriots' Place


----------



## ace2000

Marla - thanks very much!!!  And thanks to all who replied to my question...


----------



## Carol C

donnaval said:


> Mine are El Cid FF points.
> 
> The points are deposited directly into my Wyndham account where they are indistinguishable from my regular Wyndham points.
> 
> I also have to say that El Cid telemarketers are a pain.  They call a lot and I can almost never understand what they are saying.  I did have one call the other day who I could understand--they are soliciting names and address of friends and relatives so they can "give" them free vacations.:rofl:



Me too...I bought resale FF/Wyn pts that are El Cid pts, and my phone rings off the hook with their salespeople and their "very important" messages. I just let the machine screen it, so I hope they'll give up on trying to upsell me!


----------



## Deer Path

ace2000,
can you clarify which points you are purchasing?? 
 ECVC pts.
or 
FF/Wyndham pts. with a El Cid resort as your home resort.

If they are FF pts. with the home resort of El Cid then you will be a member of the Fairfield/Wyndham Vacation Club.(you would only have a FF account)Or if you already have a FF acct. then they will go into that account.

If they are actually El Cid Vacation Club points then you will be a member of the ECVC only. (you would not have a FF account.) Nor will then go into your existing FF account if you have one with another timeshare. Then you would be dealing only with the ECVC.

Judy


----------



## GrayFal

Deer Path said:


> ace2000,
> can you clarify which points you are purchasing??
> ECVC pts.
> or
> *FF/Wyndham pts. with a El Cid resort as your home resort*.
> 
> *If they are FF pts. with the home resort of El Cid then you will be a member of the Fairfield/Wyndham Vacation Club.(you would only have a FF account)Or if you already have a FF acct. then they will go into that account.*
> 
> If they are actually El Cid Vacation Club points then you will be a member of the ECVC only. (you would not have a FF account.) Nor will then go into your existing FF account if you have one with another timeshare. Then you would be dealing only with the ECVC.
> 
> Judy



So it seems that FF points with El Cid as the home resort would be more desireable if your goal was to book other FF/Wyndham resorts????

And these would also trade thru II????

And how do you KNOW you are getting FF points with El Cid as home resirt versus ECVC?????


----------



## In The Pink

Deer Path said:


> If they are FF pts. with the home resort of El Cid then you will be a member of the Fairfield/Wyndham Vacation Club.
> Judy



Now that El Cid is an affiliate to FF, can you still have El Cid as a home resort in the FF/Wyndham VC?


----------



## ausman

Since there seems to be a gathering of El Cid people.

Can someone tell me how the total El Cid FF MF charged is determined.

In 2006 it seemed to be a flat $240 plus $1.35/K points owned plus the relevant FSP fee.

I lost track of it and would like to be able to verify some of the MF's shown in the ebay ads again.


----------



## timeshare junkie

*El Cid Vacation Club*

We are considering purchasing a ECVC resale. The previous posts and the ECVC website  have been very helpful.I am sorry to learn ECVC does not give members direct exchange with Fairfield Wyndam vacation club resorts. Are all El Cid Resorts incuding the new Cancun Puerto Morelos optional or mandatory All Inclusive for members?
Thanks for all the great info and have fun in Mexico.
Bill & Linda


----------



## Deer Path

GrayFal said:


> So it seems that FF points with El Cid as the home resort would be more desireable if your goal was to book other FF/Wyndham resorts????
> 
> And these would also trade thru II????
> 
> And how do you KNOW you are getting FF points with El Cid as home resirt versus ECVC?????



  I would say yes if your goal is to mostly use your points for FF/wyndham resorts  then those are the points you would want.  ECVC has an agreement with FF so that you can do an internal exchange into many of the FF/Wyndham resorts without an exchange fee. But this agreement will only be good till 2011. We were given a special supplement to our ECVC book with the resorts available. Marla mentioned it earlier in this thread.

The points from either FF or El Cid are good for an exchange through whichever exchange company you are set up with when you purchase the points. We are set up with RCI.  I think I remember another ECVC owner saying she could use either one.

I would imagine the only way to know what kind of points you are getting is to ask. Or however they are listed. FF/Wyndham points OR ECVC points.
  In case you were not aware El Cid points either FF or ECVC are RTU points. (expire in a certain number of years.)

When we orginally purchased at El Cid (2004) they were FF points and El Cid was an affiliate resort at that time also. Sometime in 2005 apparently there was a conflict with FF and El Cid and El Cid decided not to sell FF anymore but to have their own vacation club. (I think they may have had their own many years ago before they went in with FF) In 2006 we took our points out of FF and put them into ECVC. We have so far used all our points at El Cid resorts.

Judy
www.mytimeshareadventures.com


----------



## Deer Path

timeshare junkie said:


> We are considering purchasing a ECVC resale. The previous posts and the ECVC website  have been very helpful.I am sorry to learn ECVC does not give members direct exchange with Fairfield Wyndam vacation club resorts. Are all El Cid Resorts incuding the new Cancun Puerto Morelos optional or mandatory All Inclusive for members?
> Thanks for all the great info and have fun in Mexico.
> Bill & Linda



The only mandatory AI resort is the new one at Puerto Morelos (Marina El Cid Riveria Maya). The others are optional. 

Judy
www.mytimeshareadventures.com


----------



## In The Pink

Deer Path said:


> ECVC has an agreement with FF  . . . But this agreement will only be good till 2011. Judy



I wasn't aware that this was only good til 2011.  I guess we better do FF while we can.


----------



## GrayFal

In The Pink said:


> I wasn't aware that this was only good til 2011.  I guess we better do FF while we can.



Good to know - and that certainly changes things for me.
Thanks!


----------



## GrayFal

Deer Path said:


> I would say yes if your goal is to mostly use your points for FF/wyndham resorts  then those are the points you would want.  ECVC has an agreement with FF so that you can do an internal exchange into many of the FF/Wyndham resorts without an exchange fee. But this agreement will only be good till 2011. We were given a special supplement to our ECVC book with the resorts available. Marla mentioned it earlier in this thread.
> 
> The points from either FF or El Cid are good for an exchange through whichever exchange company you are set up with when you purchase the points. We are set up with RCI.  I think I remember another ECVC owner saying she could use either one.
> 
> I would imagine the only way to know what kind of points you are getting is to ask. Or however they are listed. FF/Wyndham points OR ECVC points.
> In case you were not aware El Cid points either FF or ECVC are RTU points. (expire in a certain number of years.)
> 
> When we orginally purchased at El Cid (2004) they were FF points and El Cid was an affiliate resort at that time also. Sometime in 2005 apparently there was a conflict with FF and El Cid and El Cid decided not to sell FF anymore but to have their own vacation club. (I think they may have had their own many years ago before they went in with FF) In 2006 we took our points out of FF and put them into ECVC. We have so far used all our points at El Cid resorts.
> 
> Judy
> www.mytimeshareadventures.com


Thank you for your incite.


----------



## Deer Path

I have done a little homework since I made the statement about the date 2011 being the  expiration date of the agreement with ECVC and Fairfield.
That is what I understood but I think I may be wrong.  I just got out my supplement  with the FF resorts in it and in the front it says and I will quote it as follows:

"As a member of the El Cid Vacations Club, you have internal access to select Fairfield Resorts. Your access to FF resorts is as a result of certain agreements entered into by ECVC with FF resorts and RCI, which agreements include among other things, internal access to select FF resorts through an exchange process managed by RCI, at NO FEE to the ECVC member. These agreements expire Oct. 8, 2011.  No new memberships in ECVC after this date will be included under these agreements with Fairfield.    Memberships in the ECVC purchased before Oct. 8, 2011 may continue to enjoy the benefits of this internal exchange process until the earlier of the expiration or termination of the membership or the termination of the Fairshare vacation plan use management trust, the vacation exhange plan managed by Fairfield.  The maximum time period during which a member of the ECVC may enjoy the internal exchange process with FF, in any event, is twenty (20) years from the date of purchase. El Cid's access to select FF resorts does not make FF the entity offering or promoting the ECVC or any other product offered by El Cid, nor does it make FF an affiliate of  El Cid.  Fairfield has no responsibility for the product offered by El Cid or the accuracy of the representations made in writing or during the sales presentation by El Cid."

So in reading over this it sounds like if you purchase before the date 10/08/2011 you would be able to make use of the free exchange for 20 years from date of purchase.

We will be at El Cid in Mazatlan in 2 weeks and I will talk to them and clarify the meaning for sure.  I will report back my findings.

Judy
www.MyTimeshareAdventures.com


----------



## In The Pink

Thanks, Judy!


----------



## GrayFal

GrayFal said:


> Thank you for your incite.



LOL - INSIGHT!   :hysterical:   


and the update..


----------



## dbregman

I am close to closing on a resale at El Cid -btw my wife and I stayed at the Marina and it was great - and belive that the points are FF and have not been converted to ECVC (thanks to this thread I am much better informed) - I see that ECVC states that a limited number of FF resorts can be booked - is that the list In The Pink posted?

Also if the point HAVE NOT been converted to El Cid, but are FF with El Cid as home, do I still get the 13 month booking (it looks like non VIP ECVC only get 11 months).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thoscook1

*El Cid Vacation Club*

We originally owned El Cid/FF points which is basically the same other FF points contracts except it is RTU with an expiration date.  We converted to ECVC points for several reasons.  

We usually stay at the Marina El Cid every year at Xmas and our points gave us VIP with the 13 month reservation window and 25-50% discounts on all restaurants, golf courses etc.  Saved us about $100 last year on some meals, drinks etc and if we played golf it would have been considerably more. 

We also like the idea of banking our points up to the last day of the year which we just did-no the FF rule of banking prior to the year.  

Another advantage is the plan provides the short day reservation of RCI points for just a few days vacation with the same rates as normal for RCI points program and as such we are RCI points members just have to go through special RCI operator for El Cid.  For 3-4 days at El Cid resorts there is 
no fee just use your El Cid points and even get discount on points required at 90 and more at 30 days.

Although we do not have the luxury of all FF exchanges on the internal trade we do have basically all the top FF resorts without an exchange fee.  If we want to go to any other timeshare location we basically contact RCI special operator and have the appropriate points deposited and pay the normal RCI exchange fee.  The only disadvantage is the ability to use small amounts of points to get great deals-we basically have to deposit full value but am sure we get an advantage over someone depositing lesser FF points.

Another advantage is that in our case the maintenance fees were $50-70 cheaper each year. 

El Cid also now has several resorts in Europe and is expanding more and these all are availabel without exchange fees.

Guest certificates are not required if you are also at the El Cid resort when the guests arrive-so it always saves us some money since we usually reserve for three families.

As with some other programs you can also use the points for ocean cruises and seems to be is a good program providing the ability to use the points or combine points and cash.

One point is that you must remember is that almost all Mexican timeshare units are RTU and usually 20-30 years and some reorts can be renewed and some cannot, but 20 years is long enough for me and in reality the resale value is fairly low for almost all timeshare units.

This ECVC points program may not be for everyone but for us is much better than the El Cid/FF points based on the above.  

Hopefully, this will help folks make a better decision for their particular life style.  Incidently, just bought another 300,000 ECVC points contract last month-now I just have to have enough time to enjoy them all.


----------



## Myrtle

*El Cid with FF*

Hi all El Cid-ers,  We purchased 308K FF points with El Cid as home resort and have been extremely happy with El Cid; Points system, and overall program.  We've stayed at El Moro tower on Penthouse floor 3 times, Marina once and look forward to a return trip next spring.  One reason we bought at El Cid that no one has mentioned is the fact that the contract was RTU and for a fixed number of years.  We didn't like being locked in for a lifetime of maintenance payments figuring we'd regret it after age 80 when we may travel less. 

Our friends, converted their FF into ECVC because they liked the upgraded Castilla Tower rooms that one can only book through ECVC; and wanted to move to a higher VIP status.  For us it didn't make as much sense as we prefer the Marina and love the flexibility of FF/Wyndham points for other resorts. 
Kind Regards
Myrtle


----------



## thoscook1

*El Cid Vacation Club*

The El Cid/FF points I believe can reserve at their home resort 13 months out but I believe only 10 months out at other resorts.  If you like El Cid Marina (like we do) you would want to make sure it is your home resort since I don't believe this benefit of 13 months would transfer to the other El Cid's like El Moro, Cancun, etc.-but I could be wrong on that issue.  The system is the basic FF points system except that El Cid is a RTU for a specified period.

You would not get the discounts on food, golf etc that the El Cid Vacation Club provides, which are good at all El Cid Resorts.  Like FF point systems, if you buy through resale you cannot get VIP (300,000 points) status with those points but just like FF they always will have some sort of offer to upgrade you-- (we got it fairly cheap since they are trying desparately to convert FF to ECVC). That is certainly cheaper that buying directly from El Cid.  Without VIP on ECVC the advance reservation is 11 months.  Basically, the only time with the 11 month window that you might have problems is Xmas, New Year, Holy Week and Easter and the week of Carnival.  But even then if you reserved precisely at the 11 month window you would be ok most of the time. Incidently, the consider a month as 30 days so 11 months is 330 (not quite right but that is their interpretation).

Good luck on your purchase-just make sure you have several years left since I have seen several expiring in 2014 and that is not much time to prorate the closing, transfer fee and basic bid over.

Tom


----------



## dbregman

Thanks everyone for the great input - I will let you know the results of my search shortly.

David


----------



## BobC

*Help - Need Advice*

Hello,
We are new to this forum, but have just returned from El Cid, having purchased points, when combined with our other timeshares which they want us to deposit into ECVC, will give us 500,000 points.  The catch for us was they told us they would take over our maintenance fees for the other properties and we would take on one maintenance fee to cover the new points.

It almost sounded too good to be true, but we went ahead.  Now, we are seriously wondering if this will work.  We don't have our books or information yet, and they really did not go into the nuts and bolts of how exactly this works.  How do we know they actually pay the maintence fees of the other properties?  
They said we could used either RCI or II, and they would handle all the arrangements.  Another too good to be true?  We really don't want to be tied only to El Cid properties.  They told us we could switch from RCI to Interval if we wanted, but they assured us we would really love the new RCI book.

Has anyone had a similar experience, and if so, was it successful?  If you have any advice or opinions on El Cid, please get back to us.   We hope we haven't made a horrible mistake.  Thanks.
BobC


----------



## Deer Path

BobC said:


> Hello,
> We are new to this forum, but have just returned from El Cid, having purchased points, when combined with our other timeshares which they want us to deposit into ECVC, will give us 500,000 points.  The catch for us was they told us they would take over our maintenance fees for the other properties and we would take on one maintenance fee to cover the new points./QUOTE]
> 
> Bob, Are your other timeshares FF/Wyndham?  If so perhaps you are just transfering the points into ECVC  like we did.  If that is the case then you would only have MF for ECVC.
> If your other timeshares are NOT FF/Wyndham then is sounds like you would be using the (PDP) Points for Deposit Program.  That is assigning them to ECVC for points to use in El Cid.  If that is the case then you must pay the MF for each week you own and pay a $30 fee for each week you assign to ECVC.  They also must be RCI weeks.  You also must assign your week at least 10 mo. prior to the check in date of the week.  So you would not be eligible to receive ECVC points for your PDP week in the first year of membership.
> At which resort did you do the purchase?
> I hope this helps in some way.
> 
> Judy


----------



## thoscook1

I have owned both FF and ECVC points and even an El Cid floating week.  

My fees for the ECVC were approx $100-200/yr cheaper than the FF variety for the same amount of points.  

The FF version has a 13 month ARP at the home resort otherwise 11 months.  The ECVC club only has 13 month for VIP (300,000 from developer) for all El Cid properties otherwise 11 months.  The ECVC also gives you membership in RCI points but requires you to go thru a special operator which I found very accomodating and easy to use and actually easier to work with than RCI direct.

I have used both to exchange thru RCI but believe the ECVC only goes thru RCI and the FF can be used for both II and RCI.  

In credit pooling points FF requires this action to be done prior to the use year and ECVC allows you to do this upto the last day of the use year very handy since I just did that last year.

Internal exchanges at ECVC include the FF resort mentioned in an earlier posting and El Cid units in Mazatlan (several), Cozumel,Cancun,Kent England,Marbella Spain, Almeria Spain and I believe a couple more.

Also, ECVC has a cruise package where you can use the points.  

For me I found ECVC better but since my wife is Mexican we always go to Mazatlan for a couple of weeks at Xmas/New Year the busiest time of year and the 13 month ARP is great.  We have small children and like the Marina & Yacht Club but have booked an extra room at El Moro just to see how the kids relate to a high rise unit versus a walkout unit with the pool only a few steps from our patio area.

Just remember that all timeshares in Mexico are RTU and make sure you have 10-20 years remaining on the contract.

If you need any more info feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## BobC

*Thanks for your help*

Thanks for your input and help regarding ECVC.  Judy was a great help in determining the procedures for the PDP program.  After looking at the details, it appears we made a bad deal and are going to need to take action of some sort to get out of this contract.  Wish us luck.


----------



## flexible

I hope to post a revised post soon as we might be close to a resolution.


----------



## Beefnot

This thread is very old, so I hope someone other than me will respond. I know nothing about ICE/OVC, but as we all know, I would never let ignorance get in the way of me voicing an opinion.

 So if I understand correctly, there is a credit given of $1,300 per 100k ECVC points they have?

Sounds like you are being asked to redeem your points at a rate much less favorable to the couple you referenced, correct?

Do you have a tightly specified contractual agreement regarding your points' exchange rate and maximum redemption, or is this more like a frequent flyer system where they can place restrictions on points usage whenever they so choose?  And if the latter, is there a currently published document that outlines exchange rate and other restrictions?  Do not take anything at face value from a representative whose chief interests/incentives are at polar odds with your own.

It sounds like you find that the only good value for points is using them for cruises.  In your example about the couple whose out-of-pocket cost was $13k (for an AKL-PER cruise...what is that?), what was the 'street value' of that cruise?  Was the $26k cost really just the "Rack rate" that no one actually ever pays?  What could you call up a travel agent for and get that cruise?  That is the real comparison point.  Add up the $13k plus the annual MF that the 1M points represents and see how it lines up with the street value of the cruise.  That will determine how much of a value the points represent.

What you have paid into this system is substantial.  I would venture to say gargantuan.  But it is sunk, gone.  Will never come back.  So. If your points have indeed been devalued with restrictions placed on them such that you feel you must upgrade to get better value out of them, I would submit to you that you not invest another dime and seriously consider extracting yourself from the commitment altogether.


----------



## flexible

I hope to post a revised post soon as we might be close to a resolution.


----------



## matiilda

[Spam deleted - poster banned]


----------



## tschwa2

Unfortunately almost all Mexican timeshare companies, claim during the sales process that you can make the numbers work by renting your newly acquired timeshare with an associate company.  The company charges an enrollment fee and the unit never rents.   This certainly isn't unique to El Cid.


----------



## Passepartout

Beware of spam in old threads being resurrected by newbies.


----------



## virginialewis

[DELETED:  Mexican Timeshare Solutions Spammer - BANNED.]


----------

